# Looking for new guitar effects processing



## Faunosaurus (Sep 18, 2017)

Howdy boys, it's been quite a while since I've been around.

I've been playing guitar on and off since I was 13, and from then until now I've been using a shit Line 6 Spider amp. I was good back then, not quality wise but just situationally, since I could get my cruddy metal distortion and have a bunch of effects all built into one amp. But now being an Adult™ that not only plays my guitar a lot but also wants to get better at it, my current setup just sounds worse and worse every day. So, I'm looking for opinions!

I'm looking into effects processing boards, particularly in the Pod series since I've heard a lot of good things about it, and after reading a bunch of reviews and watching a bunch of videos, I'm mainly looking at the old Pod X3 Pro. I'm not a performer, so it's mainly going to just be for personal playing and recording. Any opinions about the Pod X3 vs. the other Pod products, or other effects processing boards? I'm looking for only one or two units (maybe an amp modeler and an effects host), instead of a bunch of separate effects pedals as I'm not a rich man and I don't have much room.

If it helps, most of the genres I play are kinds of metal or hard rock, and I'm planning on getting a seperate amp too once I save up enough (though I don't know what yet)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 20, 2017)

Faunosaurus said:


> Howdy boys, it's been quite a while since I've been around.
> 
> I've been playing guitar on and off since I was 13, and from then until now I've been using a shit Line 6 Spider amp. I was good back then, not quality wise but just situationally, since I could get my cruddy metal distortion and have a bunch of effects all built into one amp. But now being an Adult™ that not only plays my guitar a lot but also wants to get better at it, my current setup just sounds worse and worse every day. So, I'm looking for opinions!
> 
> ...


Hi there! IDK what metal you usually stick to, but I think I found a decent setup for you to try. I'm a bassist primarily, but whatever. I'd say give the Boss ME-80 Guitar Multi Effects Processor a try. A friend of mine uses it and it sounds pretty good for doing Metal/Beatdown Metal and it may work out for Hard Rock. What guitar do you use???


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 23, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Hi there! IDK what metal you usually stick to, but I think I found a decent setup for you to try. I'm a bassist primarily, but whatever. I'd say give the Boss ME-80 Guitar Multi Effects Processor a try. A friend of mine uses it and it sounds pretty good for doing Metal/Beatdown Metal and it may work out for Hard Rock. What guitar do you use???


I have a 6 string Epiphone Les Paul (one of the decent ones) and a Jackson for a 7 string a friend gave me, so I don't know much about it.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 23, 2017)

Faunosaurus said:


> I have a 6 string Epiphone Les Paul (one of the decent ones) and a Jackson for a 7 string a friend gave me, so I don't know much about it.


For your Les Paul, I think you should go for a _Blackstar Series One 100 amp o_r a _Marshall JVM410H _if you're wanna do metal. Use either one along with a _Peavey Bandit 112 Red Stripe_ combo. For Hard Rock, definitely, go with just the Peavey. Idk how this'll work with your other guitar, though.


----------

